# Secondsuccessful spawn!!!!!



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

I had a second successful spawn!! my fisrt spwawn was also successful but it ended disastrously  well, i have posted on my other thread about the situation right now. i will be posting pics on this thread. my other thread is called: second spawning attempt , i will post my latest updates on this thread. if the fry grow up and i have not found homes for them by then, they will be shipped off or going to the petstore. people in the dallas fortworth area, keep ur eyes out for some bettas that look like the ones in pics below in the next few months. but like i said, they might not survive. and or i may have already found homes for them. but anyways... ya 

bubbles(father HM)








crimsom(mother VT)








the tank(10 gallon)








the fry


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

latest update: spawn took place on sept. 13 2009, sunday. this time, there seems to be less eggs than the first spawn but they look healthier than the last spawn(bigger and they swim around a lot) The eggs hatched on the 15th and they are free swimming right now. theres about 50 of them in the tank. I have 1 big amazon sword plant, a small amazon sword plant and a small plastic plant in there; all of which are covered in algae(the fry love to hang around there) and I feed them hikari first bites but i dont have any aieration in there. my cheap airpump ran out of battery in the first week i was using it while the parents were spawning. last time i spawned, i overfed and food was all over the place so this time i get a pinch of the food and put it in a small jar of water, add some salt and feed the fry with a turkey baster. i also have a the styrafoam cup in there from the spawn. i hope the fry will survive until they are adults.. my last spawn was a disaster. well my goal is to get them through their first month and hopefully till adult hood. I'll be posting some pics of the fry soon. and the tank is having some brown algae problems. its not that bad but is there anything I can do about that??
and also, if you see anything wrong with my tank set up, please let me know


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

o and i forgot, the water temp is 80 F and i am starting an infusoria culture right now


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

ok, i fed them twice today, i will be feeding them at night again. i was thinkning of getting a snail because of the brown algae. which snails are most effective? please let me know. and also, are snails ok with the betta fry? will the snails not eat the fry or are the fry to quick for them?? thanks


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

bettas are a great fish to work with.requirements are pretty simple.although the fry need really fine foodsthat are below 50 microns in size.;it is still pretty easy to do.
the hard part is when the fry start to mature.then the males need to be seperated .
that means lots and lots of containers that need to have the water changed every few days.
a snail in the tank will be a good thing to do.they will not only eat the algae ; but any uneaten food also.
good luck kid..you're gonna have a blast watchin them critters grow.


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

thanks!! im not too worried about jars right now, i started collecting them for my first spawn so I have plenty. I was looking on aquabid for some snails and they had some awesome purple ones! i might get those but im currently broke so after a few weeks, i ll see how my tank is doing. i was surprised petco didnt have any mystery snails though, i thought i saw some a few weeks ago though..


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Petco sells mystery snails and apple snails. If you want big ones find out what day they get their shipment on because all the big ones sell right away. Oto catfish also work well with bettas, so you could probably put some of those in there. You may want to wait until they are a bit bigger though.


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

ok, ill check i thoght apple snails and mystery snails were the same things... well im not too sure but il check. how do i know if i can put a female in a community tank or a male? my signature has all the fish i haave in my 20 gallon community tank. please tell me if i can put somebettas in there or not. last time i tried, somethng pecked at my female betta during the night. im not sure what it was, please help me identify  thank you


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

fry are growing rapidly but man 8th grade is hard! so many tests!


----------

